

Resourcey - Resources for Programmers - CohenYuval
http://resourcey.com

======
edanm
Hi everyone,

Resourcey is a "scratch our own itch" project we made, to keep track of all
the great user-created extensions and other resources that Hacker News and
other sites have.

We'd appreciate any feedback/bug reports, and of course please add any other
resources you know about, both for Hacker News and other sites.

